# UberEATS deactivated me for SPEED



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

* your account is put on hold for abnormal speed, you must be using a vehicle *
So finally Uber decided to deactivate me too for a stupid reason, i signed up for a bicycle account and use my motorcycle, its not my fault they only have bicycle and car mode.
I called them they said they will reactivate me within 2 days but if i use again my motorcycle they will deactivate me for good. hahah
i don't know whats the big deal here, i am making customers happy with faster delivery time, so it should never be a problem, if it was a car i get it but from a bicycle to motorcycle nah
I dont know if grubhub and doordash will do the same to me if i sign as a bicyclist and use my motorcycle


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

insurance and liability probably. I can't imagine there being high costs to adding a 3rd category, but Uber is as Uber does.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

LAboy said:


> i don't know whats the big deal here, i am making customers happy with faster delivery time, so it should never be a problem, if it was a car i get it but from a bicycle to motorcycle nah


With a motorcycle insurance, and increased liability come into play as the previous poster pointed out.

It's too bad you don't have a motorized bicycle which probably could have accounted for the speed. I'm curious how they would have responded to that.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't go over 20 on your motorcycle then


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> With a motorcycle insurance, and increased liability come into play as the previous poster pointed out.
> 
> It's too bad you don't have a motorized bicycle which probably could have accounted for the speed. I'm curious how they would have responded to that.


I told them i have an E bike too they said its a vehicule lol



nickd8775 said:


> Don't go over 20 on your motorcycle then


Its very hard, you just cant, cars will honk at you


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

LAboy said:


> I told them i have an E bike too they said its a vehicule lol
> 
> Its very hard, you just cant, cars will honk at you


Two questions:
Does your state define it as one, and if so at what speed. 
Does Ubers terms of service define them as a vehicle and at what speed limit because if their terms of service don't mention it that's just a customer service rep talking out of their a$$ to mark your request resolved.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LAboy said:


> I told them i have an E bike too they said its a vehicule lol
> 
> Its very hard, you just cant, cars will honk at you


In LA they'll shoot at you.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> In LA they'll shoot at you.


It's all good, tuber is releasing a Wonder Woman deflector bracelet badge soon so that should take care of it nicely.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I can go over 20 mph on flat ground on my bike


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> In LA they'll shoot at you.


Haha they will shoot you


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

LAboy said:


> Haha they will shoot you


That definitely would mess up my day and something else.

Say I to my brother if you see him


----------



## winccccc (Oct 25, 2017)

This happened to me too, how did you have them to re-activate your account, I went to the green hub, they told me this is perm ban


----------



## mchal4 (Dec 29, 2018)

LAboy said:


> * your account is put on hold for abnormal speed, you must be using a vehicle *
> So finally Uber decided to deactivate me too for a stupid reason, i signed up for a bicycle account and use my motorcycle, its not my fault they only have bicycle and car mode.
> I called them they said they will reactivate me within 2 days but if i use again my motorcycle they will deactivate me for good. hahah
> i don't know whats the big deal here, i am making customers happy with faster delivery time, so it should never be a problem, if it was a car i get it but from a bicycle to motorcycle nah
> I dont know if grubhub and doordash will do the same to me if i sign as a bicyclist and use my motorcycle


hi mate what was the speed threshold that got u deactivated ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ride your motorcycle backwards, problem solved......


----------

